# install questions for Blitz bov on ca18



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Hey guys, i was just wondering if any one could give me the instructions on how to install the Blitz super sound bov on the ca18det. Anything would be a help, as my instructions are in Japanese.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

CA18FASTBACK92 said:


> Hey guys, i was just wondering if any one could give me the instructions on how to install the Blitz super sound bov on the ca18det. Anything would be a help, as my instructions are in Japanese.


Do you have it already welded and on the pipe or is it still new in the box?


----------



## sdtouge (Jan 18, 2005)

azRPS13 said:


> Do you have it already welded and on the pipe or is it still new in the box?



if you have an aftermarket hot pipe there should be a flange for it, just get it welded on there. otherwise ihave no clue.

are you goint to vent or recuirculate it?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I just bought a flange for the BOV then went to a Muffler Shop (IE Midas) and had it welded on to a they pipe made... it was like $30 then I replaced my stock hot pipe with it.... Mine isn't a Blitz but it should be the same for installation...


----------



## sdtouge (Jan 18, 2005)

sorry, i didnt meanto quote you.  do muffler shops do custom intercooler piping? i think that they would but i am not shure.

i am ordering a ca18 for my s13 and i dont want to buy a fmic, and it doesnt come with the side mount piping so i am not shure what to do.

are you venting or recuirculatyiiong your bov? is venting, are you running rich or could you feel a difference?
matt


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I just finished mine up, so here you go! 

If you already have the flange on the pipe and the BOV bolted in, install the pipe where the hot pipe was and its in position...








BIG PIC 
Yea yea its messy!

Next you gonna look for a Vacume Hose on the Intake mani... next to the Throttle Body...








BIG PIC 

Follow the Hose to a "T" connection that should be near the Upper radiator hose...








BIG PIC

(looking at teh picture) The left and right hose (on the T) go from the intake mani to the wastegate on the turbo... the top hose is teh hose (3ft of the smallest Vac hose autozone had) I routed to the nipple/pipe on the back of the BOV... 








BIG PIC 

If you dont have one (A "T") then get the T connections that came with the BOV or get some while you're at Autozone or where ever... and you can make life easier by makin a T thats closer to the BoV off that line.... there you go have fun!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nice post!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks Joel! ! And thanks David and Tod for showing me the light!



sdtouge said:


> sorry, i didnt meanto quote you.  do muffler shops do custom intercooler piping? i think that they would but i am not shure.
> 
> i am ordering a ca18 for my s13 and i dont want to buy a fmic, and it doesnt come with the side mount piping so i am not shure what to do.


You know, I really wouldnt trust a muffler shop with my intercooler unless the guy goes out to the parking lot and shows me the work hes done on his turbo car!

As for the Intercooler delema(sp)... Why dont you want to buy a FMIC? It is a great upgrade! I mean If I didnt get a SMIC with the clip I woulda got a FMIC in a heart beat!


----------



## sdtouge (Jan 18, 2005)

azRPS13 said:


> Thanks Joel! ! And thanks David and Tod for showing me the light!
> 
> 
> You know, I really wouldnt trust a muffler shop with my intercooler unless the guy goes out to the parking lot and shows me the work hes done on his turbo car!
> ...



i dont have the money right now. i could by the time everything is put together but i am not shure. 

who makes some fmic kits for the ca in a s13?
thanks


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Thanks alot for the in depth pics azrps13. One thing tho: my bov came with a pipe that replaces part of the old hot pipe(much like the one in your pic) and it has a flange where the bov bolts onto the pipe using a gasket and 2 screws. It should be pretty straight forward now that i know which hoses go where. Also, will this be "recirculating" or "venting". I assume venting because that is what gives it the loud pshhht sound.But thanks alot guys, you all have been a big help.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

sdtouge said:


> who makes some fmic kits for the ca in a s13?
> thanks


To my knowledge, a FMIC kit is chasis specific not enigine. But IMO I would just buy a FM and have custom piping made. Much cheaper and just as good!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> Thanks Joel! ! And thanks David and Tod for showing me the light!



Glad to see you finally hooked it up. And the Blitz SS is usually an atmospheric BOV. However I think there is an attachment if you wish to recirculate it like alot of DSM guys need to do.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> To my knowledge, a FMIC kit is chasis specific not enigine. But IMO I would just buy a FM and have custom piping made. Much cheaper and just as good!


Its both. Turbo side CA is same as SR but on the manifold side its different because the CA throttle body sits at a different angle to the S13SR. S14SR is different again.


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

I realize this is an old post, but i am just now getting around to installing my bov. Azrps13, i have a couple questions for you: the vac hose that you have running from your intake mani to the wastegate is different than mine: i dont have a T conn there, and that hose is running from int mani to the purge canister on the driver side of the engine room. So im still confused as to which hose to connect to the bov.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Thanks Joel! ! And thanks David and Tod for showing me the light!


You know David and Todd? I wish I lived close to Fueled... Did you buy your CA from them? Do you have any more pics of the CA (like, your SMIC)? :thumbup:


----------



## bessell (Feb 16, 2005)

sdtouge said:


> i dont have the money right now. i could by the time everything is put together but i am not shure.
> 
> who makes some fmic kits for the ca in a s13?
> thanks



Try www.norrisdesigns.com they might ship overseas (they are based in the uk) also try www.apexperformance.co.uk there is also a common conversion over here using a saab intercooler and custom pipework might be one on www.ebay.co.uk (there was one with pipework and blitz BOV on there last week) i would try any UK company that deals with the s13 model as the CA18DET was fitted from the factory also the car is called a 200sx over here i hope this helps :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

CA18FASTBACK92 said:


> I realize this is an old post, but i am just now getting around to installing my bov. Azrps13, i have a couple questions for you: the vac hose that you have running from your intake mani to the wastegate is different than mine: i dont have a T conn there, and that hose is running from int mani to the purge canister on the driver side of the engine room. So im still confused as to which hose to connect to the bov.


That hose should still be fine... just cut a T into it.... As long as its comming from the spot in the intake mani it should be the right one... Take some pics... maybe follow that hose all the way... Even though mine might be a little different, it should end in the same spot...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> You know David and Todd? I wish I lived close to Fueled... Did you buy your CA from them? Do you have any more pics of the CA (like, your SMIC)? :thumbup:


No... I wish I got my clip from them... I bet my swap would look 100x better if I did... thats what I get for not researching.... But Fueled is installing my clutch right now so when i get it back Imma change all my hoses and I'll take some Pixes


----------



## CA18FASTBACK92 (May 26, 2004)

Ok, so I need to cut a T into the hose coming from the intake mani, run one of them to the purge canister and the other one to the nipple on the bov?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

CA18FASTBACK92 said:


> Ok, so I need to cut a T into the hose coming from the intake mani, run one of them to the purge canister and the other one to the nipple on the bov?


Yeah... You can do that... or you can follow the hose comming out the other end of the purge canister that will most likely go to you waste gate and put a T closer to the BOV(so there will be less hose used)... But its your choice...


----------

